# DAMN AC fills up fast!!!



## Tigercougar (Feb 1, 2013)

Color me stupid. I thought I'd have the 6 hours between when Anthrocon's registration opened at 11AM and when I got home from work to consider which hotel I wanted to book. Welp, the Westin and the Courtyard are already out of the running. Has it always been this way (if so, is there anything special about these two particular hotels)? How long does it take usually for all the rooms in all the hotels to be reserved?


----------



## RailRide (Feb 1, 2013)

It's been that way pretty much since AC grew large enough to need a convention center in addition to a "main" hotel. I started my quest at 11:10 (I was at work, and had work things to get out of the way) and the Westin was already gone from my search criteria (in on Thursday, out on Monday). Eyeballing the forums told me that Sunday was sold out "but we'll see about adding more rooms". I figured that by the time that happened, other days during the con would be sold out at the Westin so I hooked up with the Omni, as I wound up doing last year.

It kind of bites since I plan on doing Artist's Alley (meaning towing a suitcase of art supplies back and forth), but I guess that's the price I pay for not hammering the F5 key the second the reservation site opened.

---PCJ


----------



## Venu.Shade (Feb 1, 2013)

It only started getting like this in the last couple of years since the con has been growing exponentially. This year they opened up booking for dealers and Supersponsors early ahead of everyone else which contributed to it.

My friends avoided it by booking at the Omni (call in only) and the Double Tree.

Hell my friend Drgn8D on FA got a suite at the Double Tree thatll fit 6-8 people. and thats for 5 nights. but then again, she did pounce on it in the first few minutes.


----------



## Azure (Feb 1, 2013)

it fills up fast because the kinksters all need their own rooms for bondage play and diaper shitting sessions with their bros


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey give the Omni a chance...they are still by far (in my opinion) best hotel even if it's a little bit of a walk.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 1, 2013)

From what I hear, the most crowded/main hotels can be a bit of a drag.


----------



## UnwantedCujo (Feb 4, 2013)

I paid for the room buyer to have Super Sponsor so that we could make reservations on Wednesday instead of Friday. We got to sit back, relax, and watch everyone else scramble for rooms.


----------



## Aden (Feb 5, 2013)

Aetius said:


> From what I hear, the most crowded/main hotels can be a bit of a drag.



Elevator line at the westin is a bitch


----------



## Anarch (Feb 5, 2013)

I was lucky my friend was right on the site at 11am. Got a room at the Westin. I'm used to giant conventions clogging up the works, so it won't be all that much of a drag for me. Double Tree was my backup, though. One of my other conventions is hosted at a different Double Tree and it's nice.


----------

